# Winter Clothes Shops in Montreal



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi 

We are in Montreal. 

Could someone please recommend shops that do both adult and children's winter clothing - nothing too expensive. It looks like it's going to get chilly soon and we have arrived with UK clothing, I don't even have a half-decent winter coat !!!

We are living in West Montreal near Vendom Metro. Happy to take Metro anywhere to buy reasonably priced clothing SOON !!!

Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Try Marks Work Warehouse, Canadian Tire, Winners.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Try Walmart for adult and children's clothes and good value.


----------

